# General Medical Advise for Med Pers



## n1cfwe36 (12 Oct 2004)

Sorry to have to damper your vision, but you will not, or more importantly should not be fast tracked!  

Why!  Because you, and or your apprentice counterpart do not have the military leadership skills.  This was discovered with the specialist's trades, such as OR Tech, Lab, X-Ray Tech, etc. where the base rank was downgraded to Corporal.  On graduation they are promotion to MCpl, Spec 1 Pay.  

Wonderful, one would say, and a great incentive for Occupational Transfer.  However now you have an untrained Cpl/MCpl who has to go on their PLQ (JLC) course who (could) potentially be eaten up (by the Combat Arms Pers), because they are untrained in combat arms, and severely lack supervisory skills.  

More importantly!  I am/was a positive promoter of the direct entry process of trained civilian OR Tech's who could be enrolled as a Corporal and promoted to Master Corporal in 12 months.  However, (to my dismay) they could potentially be eaten up on their PLQ course (ie: no leadership training), or even worst yet, in an operational deployment.  (Actually, this was pointed out to me by a senior CWO within the Group).  

I do appreciate the value of fast tracking Med Tech's (Med A's) and hopefully specialist, but there is evidence that this has not been a solution.  (Which, I do think is correctable).

After examining these issues very carefully I think, we would end up with a lesser trained solider.  Perhaps a good technician, but not a solider.  Remember, â Å“A Solider First, A Tradesman Second)â ?

Please don't get me wrong.  I am the greatest supporter, (and will continue to be) of hiring and recruiting Reservist/Ex-Reg Force.  Especially trained Nurses & MO's and hopefully, in the near future the Specialist trades, ie: OR Technicians, etc.  However the Reserves and CF must examine these issues and be careful of the consequences of doing so!


----------

